# Calentador de agua por induccion



## trunus (Jul 8, 2014)

hola, como andan? tenia la idea de calentar un tubo de metal ( en el cual circule agua) por induccion magnetica.. quería calentarla a eso de 70° aprox. alguien me puede ayudar diciendome como tengo que armar la bobina? se podrá hacer a 12v? o es mejor a 220v? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2014)

¿ Y por que por inducción ?

No solo es cuestión de una bobina, se debe diseñar "*Todo*" el circuito oscilante de potencia.


----------



## trunus (Jul 8, 2014)

el tema es que quiero calentar el agua de metal pero al mismo tiempo poder tocarla y que no este electrificada. necesito que caliente el agua mientras pase por el tubo y la largue a una temperatura de aprox 65 70 °. vos que me recomendas? yo pense que era hacer un bobinado de mayor vueltas y menor diametro de alambre y despues usar el caño como segundo bobinado :_


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2014)

Yo colocaría resistencias tipo "Zuncho" sobre el tubo 










​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.google.com.ar/images?cli..._group&ei=Mne8U763LIvesATGyoKoBQ&ved=0CCkQsAQ


----------



## trunus (Jul 8, 2014)

pero esas resistencias no electrificarian el agua ya que el tubo es de metal?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2014)

nunca viste unas de esas maquinas dispenser de agua fria/caliente,bueno traen de esas resistencias,de las que sugirió fogonazo ,,,,,,
mira el video es otra forma


----------



## trunus (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.ideas4all.com/ideas/138640-calentador-de-agua-instantaneo-instant-water-heater

Yo quiero hacer algo asi... alguien me puede ayudar con los circuitos? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2014)

¿ Tienes una remota idea sobre lo que hace falta para hacer un calentador por inducción ?

El sistema mas eficiente de calentamiento es mediante resistencias, cualquier otro *desperdicia* energía en relación al sistema con resistencias.


*No* creas todo lo que aparece en Internet


----------



## trunus (Jul 8, 2014)

y cuanto tardaría en calentar el agua esas resistencias tipo suncho? porq yo necesito que caliente rapido


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2014)

El tiempo de calentamiento lo determina la potencia de las resistencias, el caudal de líquido y la masa del tubo y será el mismo tiempo que emplee un sistema por inducción de la misma potencia.

Con el detalle que unas resistencias *NO* son caras y el sistema por inducción *SI* lo es.


----------



## trunus (Jul 8, 2014)

asi no serviria?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2014)

¿ Estas leyendo lo que escribo ?


----------



## Dano (Jul 8, 2014)

Fa, de onda te lo digo, no importa lo que hagas vas a tener que estudiar, no es soplar y hacer botellas.


----------



## trunus (Jul 8, 2014)

recien lo veo, entonces trataré de intentar con una resistencia a ver en que tiempo calienta el agua. muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2014)

Aqui tenés un modelo comercial :

http://arquitecturadecasas.blogspot.com.ar/2009/11/calefon-electrico-eficiente-argentina.html

Vi es video del Lemur 

Y que pasa si con el caño uno le hace unas espiras a un transformador grande . . .


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 11, 2014)

trunus dijo:


> recien lo veo, entonces trataré de intentar con una resistencia a ver en que tiempo calienta el agua. muchas gracias por la ayuda



hola todos,

sí, concuerdo con la resistencia eléctrica calefactora http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/resistencia-electrica-agua
es muy común verla. una vez vi una de tipo embutida en una instalación de baños de hidro-masajes que usa este sistema.
posee una bomba y filtro que realimenta el agua, y un termostato que controla la temperatura deseada.
en teoría, no conduce la electricidad, solamente calienta. se debe tener cuidado con que nunca quede funcionando seca. igual sucede con las duchas eléctricas caseras (http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/hogar-bano/ducha-electrica)

podrías usar dos etapas en serie para calentar el agua a 70°.
ten en cuenta el consumo de potencia.
dependiendo de la temperatura ambiente, temperatura del agua, la distancia del tubo, el flujo y diámetro del tubo... será la potencia . o sea, muchas variables.
así que es mejor ir probando (ensayo y error).


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 19, 2014)

Yo tengo una soldadora marca VESUBIO y este colega quiere hacer algo parecido


----------

